# Look deep into my iris



## zulu42 (May 26, 2019)




----------



## otherprof (May 26, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 173688


Great shot!


----------



## zulu42 (May 26, 2019)

Thank you kindly


----------



## Jeff15 (May 26, 2019)

Lovely shot.......


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 31, 2019)

Very nicely done Zulu!


----------



## Photo Lady (May 31, 2019)

very deep .. i will have to try this.. beautiful


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 1, 2019)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 1, 2019)

Great colors and 3D look


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 2, 2019)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Great colors and 3D look


Thank you


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 7, 2019)

Very cool pic!


----------

